# 1938 C Model Schwinn



## larock65 (Apr 12, 2015)

Picked up this one a few months ago as a frame with fenders & cranks. Not all period correct but I like the overall look.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 12, 2015)

looks great, well done. I like the painted rims.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice Looking Model "C"


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 13, 2015)

I like it look good  like the finished ornament you made!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 13, 2015)

Thats SICK!


----------



## larock65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the good words guys! I really enjoy this one.


----------



## ChattyMatty (Apr 14, 2015)

Dig the Cyclone Coaster license... one of these days I'll make the drive up


----------



## clunker (Apr 18, 2015)

That looks awesome. I cant believe that I passed on that one a while back. Although, in my defense I wouldn't have built it that cool.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 18, 2015)

C Models are cool !


----------



## larock65 (May 7, 2015)

*Upgraded*

Added this great matching tank! Thanks Mark!
Will get some pointers from Tripple3 on getting the fenders to match better!


----------



## Spence36 (May 9, 2015)

Bud use a cutting wax to brighten the paint in the fenders will take all the oxidation. Off I have some and use to all the time it really works good just be carefull around decal and pins it will take them off if pressed to hard but does work 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## larock65 (May 9, 2015)

Spence36 said:


> Bud use a cutting wax to brighten the paint in the fenders will take all the oxidation. Off I have some and use to all the time it really works good just be carefull around decal and pins it will take them off if pressed to hard but does work
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]




I ordered some the other day Chris. Just waiting on it.


----------



## Spence36 (May 9, 2015)

Cool 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2015)

Looking good Wil!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 9, 2015)

The Tank really brings this one home...


----------



## larock65 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks again guys! I can't wait to get the proper polishes and rub this thing out!


----------



## Artifex (Sep 5, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I just have to compliment you on that bike.  That's exactly what I strive to do - bring it back improve where it makes an aesthetic difference but stays true to the original look.  Very, very nice.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks well preserved! nice.


----------

